# A strange thing keeps happening.....



## Lisa21 (15 Apr 2009)

Iv not been back into cycling long but am getting more and more addicted and since i got my new bikey about 2 months ago im riding 6 days a week,im currently doing about 9 miles a day in the week and then about 25-30 on a Sat and Sun but a strange thing happens.......................
The first 5 or so miles are really hard and im peddaling along thinking i must have something better to be doing than this and could happily turn round and go home!!But then once i hit the first sort of third of my ride, something seems to "kick in" and its fantastic!!! My breathing becomes normal again(!)my legs stop hurting although im going even faster than i was at the start and i feel like im flying!! And by the time im near home i could do it all again and quite often do if iv time Does this happen to you PROPER cyclists???I am definitely starting to feel fitter too, i havent lost any weight yetbut fit into my fave size 10 jeans again with room to spare so bits must be firming up I am getting SO addicted though- its quite scary!!! I know iv not got the bestest bike-its a carrera vulcan mtb(loved it cos its red-women eh)and do mainly roads &cycle paths but im enjoying it so much i dont care!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ACS (15 Apr 2009)

Some wise sage on this forum said 'The first 10 miles are the worst' and they are. Welcome to the beginners club for unfit masochists, the next stage of the addiction are 'hills'.


----------



## Sittingduck (15 Apr 2009)

Hi

I find the first 20 or 30 minutes on longer rides relatively tough going too 
I think it just takles a while to find one's groove 

Good luck with it!
SD


----------



## Lisa21 (15 Apr 2009)

HaHa!!!
Theres a killer hill near me- Engine Hill- (well its killer in my eyes anyhoo) and my goal is to cycle up it and live!!!!!!!!! I can do it in 6 parts(ride 1/6, rest a minute, etc etc) and felt really silly yesterday when a man in full lycra everything sailed past me as if oblivious he was going up hill!! Made me realise how far iv yet to go but then iv come a long way too as the first time i did 5 miles on the straight i said never again its too far!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ill be posting news of my first ton come summer!!!

(dont quote me on that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## ACS (15 Apr 2009)

The main thing is did he acknowledge you as a fellow cyclist? If not, he needs some guidance 

I have just retuned to the sport and my goals for this year are:

Shed 3 stone of lard - 1 Jan 10
Cycle 50, 66 (100 km) and 100 miles before the clocks change. Logic: no point fretting about speed until the weight is down, lighter will mean faster, endurance means faster for longer.

Simple misguided logic but I think it will work for me.


----------



## marinyork (15 Apr 2009)

It's warming up. It takes me an hour to warm up, some other people I've spoken to say two hours! Some rides can be fairly painful the first 3 or 4 miles and then things settle down as you say. Glad you're enjoying it, that's the important thing.


----------



## RedBike (15 Apr 2009)

I think I'm rather lucky in that I don't seem to struggle to cycle normally if I haven't warmed up. However, I do know exactly what you mean. I now find it quite impossible to race unless i've been casually riding for 20/30mins before hand.


----------



## Paulus (15 Apr 2009)

Lisa21 said:


> [FONT=Book i haven't lost any weight yetbut fit into my fave size 10 jeans again with room to spare so bits must be firming up
> 
> 
> Hi there Lisa, You may find that you don't loose that much weight, but you will change shape as various muscles and parts of your body firm up. You will obviously burn the excess fat, but muscle weighs more than fat so don't be too disappointed if you don't shed loads over a period of time.


----------



## Sittingduck (15 Apr 2009)

*Wonder if she's related to Keith Oates!!!!*


----------



## puddleglum (15 Apr 2009)

Lisa21 said:


> HaHa!!!
> Theres a killer hill near me- Engine Hill- (well its killer in my eyes anyhoo) and my goal is to cycle up it and live!!!!!!!!! I can do it in 6 parts(ride 1/6, rest a minute, etc etc) and felt really silly yesterday when a man in full lycra everything sailed past me as if oblivious he was going up hill!! Made me realise how far iv yet to go but then iv come a long way too as the first time i did 5 miles on the straight i said never again its too far!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Ill be posting news of my first ton come summer!!!
> 
> (dont quote me on that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)



You so can. I got into cycling just over a year ago and did my first 100 miller in September. It's true about the hills as well - just starting to like them now.
The first 7 miles always seem much harder and after that, everything settles down


----------



## colcazal (15 Apr 2009)

Sounds familiar! First 5 miles are the worst for me too, then other days I am fine from beginning to end. Don't worry bout it

Cheers,

Col


----------



## Lisa21 (16 Apr 2009)

Satans Budgie -yes he did, he actually shouted "keep going, your doing well" as he sailed passed which put a smile on my face!

poss 8 out of 10 cyclists i pass nod or say hi but some are downright miserable and it often seems to be women in full kit(no offenct to anyone)
dont know why-i am hardly a threat!!!!!

I say hi to all-ill speak to anyone me-never did listen to my mother

once again thanks for all your encouraging words guys............im getting soooooooooooooooooo hooked and really enjoying myself!!!!!


----------



## Steve B (16 Apr 2009)

I would recommend a good stretch before you go for a ride to loosen up your muscles. If you are just getting back into exercise and doing something every day it sounds to me as if you may not be warming up properly before you start. I dont want to say you are doing too much, but a warm up stretch before each ride will help. 

Heel to your butt to stretch the quads - hold for 30 seconds and repeat 3 times. If you cannot feel the stretch being put into your quads push your hip gently forward as you perform the stretch. Stretch your hamstrings by bending down and touching your knees, toes or floor depending ou your flexibility. Again you can cross one leg in front of the other to extend the stretch, but do not bounce while stretching. Then do the calf muscles - sit on the floor and point your toes back towards you - if you can reach put your hands over your toes and gently pull your feet back towards your torso. Sets of 3 held for 30 seconds on each leg. Once you have stretched then walk around for a minute or so then set off on the bike - slowly at first then building up to a normal riding speed. Don't blat out of your garden gate at 20mph. Its all about warming the muscles up and getting them used to what you are going to demand of them. This is why you see the pro's on turbos before time trials - nobody can go flat out from a standing start before warming up. I remember watching Chris Boardmans hour record attempt - he was sweating on the rollers before he even started his attempt!


----------



## Lambchop (16 Apr 2009)

Sounds like you've got the bug! It is very addictive I must agree, Ive only recently taking up cycling again myself. I managed a 20 odd mile ride yesterday without too much difficulty, there was only one hill that defeated me and I had to stop. I look at it as a challenge though, hopefully in a few weeks/mnths I'll be tearing up that same hill with ease!

I've found other cyclists to be quite friendly around where I live, although Im normally the first to nod/wave. There are a few who completely blank me, but hey ho, that's life!


----------



## grhm (16 Apr 2009)

I'll add my vote to both the warming up and enjoying hills theories.

I've got a steep hill that I enjoy doing on my morning commute - it not technically on the way but I go out of my way to see if I'm getting quicker/betting a climbing it. (Originally, I failed to climb in it one go - but now it's more what gear/time can I do it in than can I do it in one go )

If I ride straight there, I always find it a bit more of a struggle than if I go a slightly longer way round and am warmed up before hitting it.

Keep at it.


----------



## madm00se (16 Apr 2009)

Lisa21 said:


> HaHa!!!
> Theres a killer hill near me- Engine Hill- (well its killer in my eyes anyhoo) and my goal is to cycle up it and live!!!!!!!!! I can do it in 6 parts(ride 1/6, rest a minute, etc etc) and felt really silly yesterday when a man in full lycra everything sailed past me as if oblivious he was going up hill!! Made me realise how far iv yet to go but then iv come a long way too as the first time i did 5 miles on the straight i said never again its too far!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Ill be posting news of my first ton come summer!!!
> 
> (dont quote me on that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)




HA HA. LOL!!! Worst I've heard is from my husband & his mate (who was under 16 yorkshire mtn bike champion in his day), riding up East Chevin Road in Otley, when a bloke in his 70's rides past, hubby & mate on mtn bikes............ The 70 yr old's on single speed!!! The bloke said, as he rode past, come on lads, keep up!!!


----------



## yenrod (16 Apr 2009)

Lisa21 said:


> PROPER cyclist???



I think *you are*

Some mileage that.


----------



## philr (16 Apr 2009)

try looking at food intake timings, sounds strange but i am doing little trials with carb intake at different times before i set off for my commute, i am using things like tracker bars / cereal bars etc, i commute only 11 miles but i find if i time it correctly from the outset i can fly along like a mad thing on fire.

yesterday i did my 11 mile commute in 38 mins a new PB for me, not enough to raise the flag compared to even amateur cyclists but i managed to get my HR right up and it felt really good going up hills, if i dont make the effort it just hurts legs in pain like no energy syndrome and it takes up to 50 mins.

still trying to perfect the timings, hope i havent just made myself look stupid as this is just plain old common sense.


----------



## stumpy (16 Apr 2009)

+1 on the stretching front. If you don’t warm up properly then it can take a while to get into it. You’ll soon be flying up hills that you previously considered impossible. It just comes with practise and a bit of perseverance.
As far as riders who don’t acknowledge you go. It is THEY who are not proper cyclists. I’ve always loved the camaraderie that is involved in cycling when I’m mountain biking and even more so since I’ve go into road bikes.


----------



## jimboalee (16 Apr 2009)

Some call it "Second wind". It's to do with adrenaline excretions.

Someone once told me ladies don't get the adrenaline rush, but I have heared many ladies saying similar things to you.

About feeding strategies. An 11 mile commute does not warrant any special feeding. If you regularly have two Weetabix for brekky and maintain weight, that's all you need even though you ride for 38 minutes.
I say Weetabix for the reason it helps intestinal transportation.

Personally, I ride my 14 mile morning commute without eating or drinking. That's called 'Fasted Lipolysis', and is to burn fat.
I have a NO CARB breakfast of Bacon and eggs 2 hours after I arrive.

For 14 miles to work, the milk in my coffee contains enough carbs to accomplish this small effort.


----------



## jimboalee (16 Apr 2009)

A 'Proper' cyclist is one who informs oncoming riders of a mobile speed camera.


----------



## stumpy (16 Apr 2009)

jimboalee said:


> A 'Proper' cyclist is one who informs oncoming riders of a mobile speed camera.




How fast are you going???????


----------



## Lisa21 (16 Apr 2009)

if i tell you how fast i go will you all stop laughing please.............

I tend to do around the 12mph mark on the flat, dropping to maybe 9 uphill (yea yea i know, im pathetic!!!). downhill iv got up to 19 before i scared myselfand today i actually did 17.5 on the flat!!!! for a while!!!!!

If i got caught by a speed camera on bikey i would be WELL CHUFFED!!!!!
I am getting so addicted to this though, nobody warned me it was this brilliant!!!

Oh and Venrod.........thanx for calling me a PROPER cyclist-that made my day!!!


----------



## Sittingduck (16 Apr 2009)

Sounds pretty respectsable to me 
Keep up the good work!

SD


----------



## Lisa21 (16 Apr 2009)

Thankyou xx

As for the advice on food-iv not changed my eating habits at all(naughty!)and will prob lose weight once i start eating better. I do eat healthily but need to cut down on the rediculous amount of chocolate i scoff daily! I seem to be eating more too and will prob be the only person who PUTS ON weight as a result of taking up cycling!!!!!
Im 9 stone exactly and about 5'8 so not bad i think-ill be happy once my wobbly bits dont wobble quite as much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lambchop (16 Apr 2009)

Stuff as much chocolate as you like whilst on a ride -remember it can only give you energy!


----------



## jimboalee (17 Apr 2009)

Lisa21 said:


> Thankyou xx
> 
> As for the advice on food-iv not changed my eating habits at all(naughty!)and will prob lose weight once i start eating better. I do eat healthily but need to cut down on the rediculous amount of chocolate i scoff daily! I seem to be eating more too and will prob be the only person who PUTS ON weight as a result of taking up cycling!!!!!
> Im 9 stone exactly and about 5'8 so not bad i think-ill be happy once my wobbly bits dont wobble quite as much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



You WON'T be the first to gain fat by taking up cycling.

Many, and I mean MANY newbies don't realise cycling is five times as efficient as walking or running for the same distance.

So a fifteen mile bike ride is equivalent to a three mile walk. Now you wouldn't research nutritional reqiurements for an afternoon shopping? would you? Maybe a Starbucks Latte.

So a Starbucks Latte is all you need for fifteen miles on a bike. 

Many, and I mean MANY newbie cyclists feed themselves with energy drink and snack bars for a fifteen miler, and then wonder why they are gaining fat  

The only weight you WANT to put on is muscle mass , and that requires good protein.


----------



## Lisa21 (17 Apr 2009)

LOL!!!

Im lucky in that i dont stuff myself full of energy bars etc for a ride-iv not fallen for the manufacturers hype about that kinda stuff yet
I take a bottle of diet coke and enjoy the ride not the snacks-however far im planning to go!

Im hoping that my saviour is the fact that i havent changed my eating habits since i started,so although i eat far too many choccies i always have done but i am now doing a LOT more excersise and hopefully as i (IF i!!) tone up and get fitter it will give me the kick up the bum i need to eat a bit healthier!!


----------



## Toshiba Boy (17 Apr 2009)

Lisa, welcome to the totally addictive world of cycling (I've been a paid up addict for over 30 years).

Notice the comments re stretching, certainly try this if you want, but I've always found steady first few miles to be best warm up on a bike + gentle couple of final miles to warm down (as compared to say running where stretches definitely vital). 

At the end of the day, you don't actually stretch out your muscles on a bike as you do running, and as such, stretching to warm up or warm down not so useful as the steady early/final miles (recall Joe Beer - cycling and fitness expert - in Cycling Plus writing an article along similar lines some time ago). 

But that's just my simple opinion, try different things and see what works best for you


----------



## Mike Rudkin (18 Apr 2009)

Lisa21 said:


> HaHa!!!
> Theres a killer hill near me- Engine Hill- (well its killer in my eyes anyhoo) and my goal is to cycle up it and live!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I think we all have 'A Hill'  Mine is 1 mile from my house-I live on top of a hill and have to descend into the valley then climb into the next village.
> The point where I run out of breath,and my heart exceeds my limit by 30 BPM is gradually getting nearer the top  I had hoped to conquer my 'Everest' this morn  But there's always tomorrow-and there's always another 'Hill'


----------



## Lisa21 (18 Apr 2009)

Thanx for the welcome Toshiba Boy! and for all the advice from everyone-i really like this forum you all seem so friendly

NOBODY WARNED ME CYCLING WAS SO ADDICTIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! why is it ??? I find that when im not on my bike im plotting as to when ill be on it and where i can go


----------



## longers (18 Apr 2009)

Lisa21 said:


> NOBODY WARNED ME CYCLING WAS SO ADDICTIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! why is it ??? I find that when im not on my bike im plotting as to when ill be on it and where i can go



Don't worry about it, it's a good thing.

Mostly


----------



## Lisa21 (18 Apr 2009)

lol-MOSTLY yea!!

At the very real risk of sounding boring iv never smoked, never tried any type of drug and for the past several years completely gone off alchohol

My vices are coke and chocolate.

THINK IV FOUND A NEW DRUG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mickle (18 Apr 2009)

Endorphin junkie!


----------



## Lisa21 (18 Apr 2009)




----------



## just4fun (18 Apr 2009)

Its fantastic to hear about you enjoying yourself so much lisa and just think how much more chocolate you can eat now your cycling


----------



## jimboalee (18 Apr 2009)

You can go 7.5 miles on a teenie, teenie, teenie bar.

(49g) CDM.


----------



## Lisa21 (18 Apr 2009)

Jimboalee...........STOP IT!!!!! first you tell me cycling is not as good as running in the sweeties burned off type of excersise and now your using the words "chocolate bar" and "small" in the same sentence...........anyone would think your trying to put me off

I had a lovely ride today-just over 19 miles and thouroughly enjoyed myself. Although according to someone on here()iv prob burned off the equivalent of a Malteser!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ACS (18 Apr 2009)

Lisa21 said:


> Jimboalee...........STOP IT!!!!! first you tell me cycling is not as good as running in the sweeties burned off type of excersise and now your using the words "chocolate bar" and "small" in the same sentence...........anyone would think your trying to put me off
> 
> I had a lovely ride today-just over 19 miles and thouroughly enjoyed myself. Although according to someone on here()iv prob burned off the equivalent of a Malteser!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



No, 2 of them...... behave


----------



## Lisa21 (18 Apr 2009)

I will just have to pedal faster then.


----------



## Dayvo (18 Apr 2009)

Hello Lisa and belated greetings! 

Glad to hear that you're having a blast on your bike! 

I like your sig. line! Very inspiring!


----------



## Sittingduck (18 Apr 2009)

I think whatever chocs you nibble during the ride doesn't count right? Might be worth scoffing a family bag while peddaling!


----------



## ACS (18 Apr 2009)

How long until Lisa becomes a jelly baby addict?

2 weeks.... less?


----------



## Lisa21 (18 Apr 2009)

Hi Dayvo and thanx!!

Sitting Duck, that is MY KINDA THINKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I might get myself a nosebag

Satans Budgie..not too keen on jelly babies, only the red ones...if i do develop an addiction i shall hold you responsible.

god knows what impression im giving you all about myself...................


----------



## ACS (18 Apr 2009)

Lisa

All cyclist become addicted to jelly babies, it in the book, rule 15c...........


----------



## Lisa21 (19 Apr 2009)

satans budgie said:


> Lisa
> 
> All cyclist become addicted to jelly babies, it in the book, rule 15c...........



SB-I went out and bought said book today(it came with a free bag of jelly babies...) Read rule 15c and as a result have had my best day so far on bikey-weather is GORGEOUS here and did just over 37 miles which is my furthest so far!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Not too shattered either but knee hurts a bit.Am i entitled to be chuffed at myself for this??!!
Day off work tomorrow too so may well do same ride again..............


----------



## Sittingduck (19 Apr 2009)

Don't over-do it Lisa 
Does it hurt above the knee or behind by the hamstrings?

Cheers
SD


----------



## Lisa21 (19 Apr 2009)

Sort of inside my knee and a bit to the left if that makes sense? (its my left one) ill have a bath tonight but if its sore tomorrow i might not go riding incase i make it worse?Sure ill be fine tho


----------



## Sittingduck (19 Apr 2009)

Careful riding on an injury. Shortly after I got my hybrid I did some muscle damage to the quads (seat was way too low and I didnt stretch after a hilly Saturday ride). Tried to ride it off doing my usual commute a couple of days after I noticed the pain. Big mistake... Couldn't walk properly and was trapped inside my flat for about 4 days! Having said that your's is probably just a slight sprain or something by the sounds of it.

Anyway good going with the 37 miler - sounds like you're having a lot of fun!


----------



## Radius (19 Apr 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> *Wonder if she's related to Keith Oates!!!!*


----------



## Lisa21 (19 Apr 2009)

Hadnt planned on that miliage, it just sort of happened!!!
And a hour riding my horse early thismorning!!!

Oh, and who the heck is Keith Oates or am i better off not knowing


----------



## Sittingduck (19 Apr 2009)

Haha - He's a forum member here who shares one of your posting characteristics 

Search for some posts by him and you will see what I mean!!!

Kind Regards,
SD


----------



## Lisa21 (19 Apr 2009)

Oh dear, heehee!!! 

I KNEW it couldnt only be me!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stoatsngroats (19 Apr 2009)

Lisa21 said:


> have had my best day so far on bikey-weather is GORGEOUS here and did just over 37 miles which is my furthest so far!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Not too shattered either but knee hurts a bit.Am i entitled to be chuffed at myself for this??!!
> Day off work tomorrow too so may well do same ride again..............



That's a great start Lisa - Hi from Sussex by the way!

Can I ask - if you don't eat the orange ones, you can post them to me - they're absolutly my FAVE!


----------



## Lisa21 (19 Apr 2009)

Of course you can have them-do you want the green ones too?


----------



## stoatsngroats (19 Apr 2009)

Lisa21 said:


> Of course you can have them-do you want the green ones too?


 No thanks...just the Orange ones please...


----------



## Lisa21 (19 Apr 2009)

Give me your red ones and we have ourselves a deal


----------



## stoatsngroats (19 Apr 2009)

Lisa21 said:


> Give me your red ones and we have ourselves a deal



Done...I'll save them and send them to you twice a year!


----------



## Lisa21 (19 Apr 2009)

Yummy!!!!

Oh, and no pre-sucked ones please


----------



## stoatsngroats (19 Apr 2009)

Lisa21 said:


> Yummy!!!!
> 
> Oh, and no pre-sucked ones please


  I would never DREAM of doing that...I was brung up proper y'know!


----------



## Lisa21 (20 Apr 2009)

Well a good day and a bad day today......

GOOD:
Woke up and knee not hurting!! Sun blazing and no work today!!!Went for a brill ride and encountered two nasty hills-one of which i did and was very chuffed with myself....the other had me beat!Caught the sun a bit!

BAD:
Wanted to beat yesterdays miles and hit 30 but only managed 26.4.Weighed myself thismorning and have not lost an ounceI dont often get weighed as i prefer to go by how i feel and how my clothes fit but as i felt iv lost some as am feeling fitter and my fave jeans now fit with room to spare instead of a struggle to do upi jumped on the scales full of hope but they still say "lardarse" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Knee hurting again.

Got home, cleaned bikey (look after bikey and bikey will look after me) and had a shower.Back in work tomorrow(booo)so wont do much milage till the weekend where ill do my best to hit the 30 milestone (stop laughing you at the back....30 miles is a LOT for me!)


----------



## Sittingduck (20 Apr 2009)

You should join the CC Cyclogs team Lisa. It's a fun way or tracking your miles and comparing. Follow the link in my sig if interested 

I think the weight thing can be deceptive also - much better to judge by the fit of clothes, as you have mentioned.

Keep it up!
SD


----------



## Lisa21 (20 Apr 2009)

Thankyou SD... I have just joined up now


----------



## phil_hg_uk (20 Apr 2009)

Lisa21 said:


> Thankyou SD... I have just joined up now



That will be someone else beating my mileage then  really addictive them cyclelogs.


----------



## Sittingduck (20 Apr 2009)

Excellent - another fresh recruit 
*And* our 100th member!


----------



## jimboalee (21 Apr 2009)

Let me say ,

1/ I have an allegy to chocolate, gives me bad headaches.

and 

2/ One of my favourite 50 km 'quicky' rides is the No. 11, Birmingham Outer Circle bus route.

On the route is Bournville. Lindon Road by where the Bourne Brook enters the Cadbury's works, there is always the smell of chocolate wafting across the playing fields. UGGGGHHHHH


----------



## Lisa21 (21 Apr 2009)

My Auntie used to work for Cadburys years ago-mainly with huge vats full of creme egg goo...she cant even look at chocolate now-the smell of it makes her sick.  Maybe thats what i need to do.........get a job in a choccie factory!!!!!!!!!

And as for your "quickie" ride-i long for the day i am half as fit as you-I doubt i could do 50 in one go if i took all day


----------



## jimboalee (22 Apr 2009)

Get a chocolate fountain in the corner of your bedroom.


----------



## ACS (22 Apr 2009)

jimboalee said:


> Get a chocolate fountain in the corner of your bedroom.



Can we see photo's of your first 'Vicar of Dibley' moment


----------



## Davidc (22 Apr 2009)

Lisa21 said:


> Well a good day and a bad day today......
> 
> 
> BAD:
> ...



Don't worry about it. I've been cycling for longer than I like to think about, and the amount has varied hugely.

The big difference when I've been doing more cycling is that bits of me get firmer as I get stronger, and muscles get bigger. Sometimes my weight has actually gone up as my waist and bum have got smaller and my leg muscles have got bigger! 

Muscle is much denser than fat so the scales may be saying "nice lean bit of rump steak" rather than "lardarse"! 

Your muscle to fat ratio is probably improving, which is a big health benefit, and your body's ability to deal with the sugar and fat in the chocolate is probably much better than before you got the bike.

Not likely but I'll say Hi if I go past you!


----------



## Lisa21 (22 Apr 2009)

Davidc said:


> Muscle is much denser than fat so the scales may be saying "nice lean bit of rump steak" rather than "lardarse"!
> 
> ^
> 
> ...



^
After gettin an eyefull of my rump steak, ha ha!!!!!


----------



## Lisa21 (22 Apr 2009)

Oh and Jimboalee-i like your thinking re choccie fountain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

